# Bigfoot, Sasquatch, the Yeti...



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

If there's one mystery surrounding nature and wildlife, this one is it for me.

My husband who is an avid outdoorsman and hunter, and who has been for his entire life (as was his dad), has never once heard a call, found a footprint, or come across strange hair hanging from a tree, doesn't at all believe Bigfoot exists.

As for myself, I waffle on the issue.

Are you a believer?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 30, 2020)

I believe your husband is a smart guy.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 30, 2020)

I'm a doubter but I do believe that it's possible.

There has to be some explanation for the number and similarity of the various sightings over the years.


----------



## Mike (Oct 30, 2020)

This is strange, but I was brought up in India and I have
great respect for their history, I think that the Yeti could
be fact, so why not the susquatch?

Mike.


----------



## Chet (Oct 30, 2020)

There can't just be one bigfoot. There has to a breeding population.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 30, 2020)

I'd really have to see it ...to believe it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> If there's one mystery surrounding nature and wildlife, this one is it for me.
> 
> My husband who is an avid outdoorsman and hunter, and who has been for his entire life (as was his dad), has never once heard a call, found a footprint, or come across strange hair hanging from a tree, doesn't at all believe Bigfoot exists.
> 
> ...


Well, in urban areas you can find strange hair hanging from the trees, tennis shoes, footprints, and the occasional furry cat.  Perhaps he is looking for Bigfoot the wrong place?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

I've been anxiously awaiting Jerry Old, to visit this topic, because if I'm not mistaken, he's a believer.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 30, 2020)

I really don't know much about Big Foot, the Loch Ness monster or other inexplicable sightings that aren't extra terrestrial in nature but I would be hard pressed to believe that with the scientific community's technical ability to explain the possible existence of these creatures they are still a mystery since their sightings seem to be at most regional in nature. I mean it's not like we still believe the myth that satellites can actually read license plates on cars.

Anyway this scene sure intrigued the kids.


----------



## Mike (Oct 31, 2020)

You know the saying, "there is no smoke without fire", so the
fact that there are whispers, is some kind of proof, I doubt
that anybody dreamed up the idea to start a rumour just to
get tourists into the areas of National Parks to boost income.

Maybe a long time ago somebody saw something and the tale
lives on.

Mike.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 31, 2020)

Mike said:


> You know the saying, "there is no smoke without fire", so the
> fact that there are whispers, is some kind of proof, I doubt
> that anybody dreamed up the idea to start a rumour just to
> get tourists into the areas of National Parks to boost income.
> ...


I got into watching Finding Bigfoot, a television series revolving around four investigators seeking to find bigfoot. A lot of the content was interesting, and I must say it was difficult discounting many of the stories that regular ordinary folk interviewed would talk about.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 31, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> If there's one mystery surrounding nature and wildlife, this one is it for me.
> 
> My husband who is an avid outdoorsman and hunter, and who has been for his entire life (as was his dad), has never once heard a call, found a footprint, or come across strange hair hanging from a tree, doesn't at all believe Bigfoot exists.
> 
> ...


Here's the thing about Bigfoot and Yeti and all the other bush guys that have been seen.
The pictures are always blurry and fuzzy and not clear.
Surely in this day and age of digital and cell phone cameras someone can come up with a clear picture.
It's the same with the UFO's and Roswell NM.  It's a conspiracy kept alive for tourism.

And if Bigfoot is alive it has to eat.  And if he eats there has to be scat around. 
I mean that's how wildlife is tracked.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 31, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Here's the thing about Bigfoot and Yeti and all the other bush guys that have been seen.
> The pictures are always blurry and fuzzy and not clear.
> Surely in this day and age of digital and cell phone cameras someone can come up with a clear picture.
> It's the same with the UFO's and Roswell NM.  It's a conspiracy kept alive for tourism.
> ...


My sentiment to a T.

Shaky footage, blurry pictures, bogus attempts at creating bigfoot sightings... all flops IMO, I mean if you can't fool a housewife.

Hikers, hunters, forest-goers, advanced satellite technology, drones, and on and on it goes. Until I see some true honest-to-goodness evidence, I will remain the skeptic that I am.


----------



## Mike (Oct 31, 2020)

If I saw a bigfoot, I would Hot Foot hot out of the area,
I wouldn't be asking him/her to smile while I got a sharp
picture.

Mike.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 31, 2020)

Mike said:


> If I saw a bigfoot, I would Hot Foot hot out of the area,
> I wouldn't be asking him/her to smile while I got a sharp
> picture.
> 
> Mike.


ROFLMAO!

Me, too!


----------



## jerry old (Oct 31, 2020)

Bigfoot and his colleagues titillate.our interest.
Whether these folks exist or not becomes secondary when examining human behavior. 

*Monster Quest* a weekly TV show feeds that peculiar need.
Curiosity will kill us all.

Question:  zombies want to eat our brains, I would guess their  search yield  slim pickings.

"You gott'a stab 'um in the top of their head Clyde, here use this giant tack
Question: Zombies have no brains so stabbing their empty skulls should have no effect.
Right professor?
 Uh, right


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 5, 2020)

I have never been to Alaska but I know it exists. Judging strictly from the many videos I have seen I lean toward there is something out there.


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2020)

I'm a doubter.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 6, 2020)

Many years ago, saw a video of lady in Tenn. or Kentucky, bragging on her Bigfoot friends.
This poor woman, with obvious emotional problems spoke for 10-15 minuter how Bigfoot and friends would frolic 
in a pasture next to her home.
This poor delusional lady, pushed by the commentator, described how Bigfoot came to her home      
to get a cup of sugar.
What do you say about a society that views one that is less, soley for their entertainment


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 7, 2020)

I'm very much a skeptic on these creatures.  Just because people think they've seen something doesn't mean there's a bigfoot or yeti out there.  Could be anything, could be nothing -- a trick of waning light or shadows or whatever.  Additionally, once a couple of vocal people insist they've seen something, others will jump on the bandwagon and think they've seen something, too.

I can't get past the fact that I believe that in this day and age, with aerial reconnaissance, night vision equipment, etc. that if yeti or bigfoot is out there we would have some kind of concrete proof.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I'm very much a skeptic on these creatures.  Just because people think they've seen something doesn't mean there's a bigfoot or yeti out there.  Could be anything, could be nothing -- a trick of waning light or shadows or whatever.  Additionally, once a couple of vocal people insist they've seen something, others will jump on the bandwagon and think they've seen something, too.
> 
> *I can't get past the fact that I believe that in this day and age, with aerial reconnaissance, night vision equipment, etc. that if yeti or bigfoot is out there we would have some kind of concrete proof.*


I feel the same, Butterfly.


----------



## Mike (Nov 8, 2020)

I saw a picture a couple of days ago, supposed to be
a Bigfoot, it looked more like a man in a Gorilla suit,
there was a white patch where the eyes would be, he
should have had a bit of gauze there I think.

Mike.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

Mike said:


> I saw a picture a couple of days ago, supposed to be
> a Bigfoot, it looked more like a man in a Gorilla suit,
> there was a white patch where the eyes would be, he
> should have had a bit of gauze there I think.
> ...


The Patterson-Gimlin Bigfoot.

So laughable, isn't it, Mike?


----------



## rgp (Nov 8, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> If there's one mystery surrounding nature and wildlife, this one is it for me.
> 
> My husband who is an avid outdoorsman and hunter, and who has been for his entire life (as was his dad), has never once heard a call, found a footprint, or come across strange hair hanging from a tree, doesn't at all believe Bigfoot exists.
> 
> ...




 I believe in your husbands logic? and experience ...... I do suppose anything is possible ? But experiences like his, and a friend of mine who says similar , are more logical. No as much fun around a campfire   but.


----------



## rgp (Nov 8, 2020)

No body has mentioned the multi day disappearance of Travis Walton . The Arizona logger that was reportedly abducted by a spaceship after a day of work in the Arizona mountains.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

rgp said:


> No body has mentioned the multi day disappearance of Travis Walton . The Arizona logger that was reportedly abducted by a spaceship after a day of work in the Arizona mountains.


This is the first I've heard of the case. Sounds intriguing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

Here is one review I found on the Travis Walton case.

https://www.amazon.ca/review/RLUI9GU4LH5V2/ref=cm_cr_srp_d_rdp_perm?ASIN=1569247102


----------



## rgp (Nov 8, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> This is the first I've heard of the case. Sounds intriguing.




 {If} he faked it ? He sure put himself through ridicule .

 Too me, it sounds a bit far fetched to say it actually happened. 

 On the other hand.   ....... His pals had to make up the elaborate story of the "ship" He had to go one further and make up an elaborate story of his "abduction".


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 8, 2020)

It 


Aunt Marg said:


> Here is one review I found on the Travis Walton case.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/review/RLUI9GU4LH5V2/ref=cm_cr_srp_d_rdp_perm?ASIN=1569247102



It was a good movie..Fire in The Sky.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

rgp said:


> {If} he faked it ? He sure put himself through ridicule .
> 
> Too me, it sounds a bit far fetched to say it actually happened.
> 
> On the other hand.   ....... His pals had to make up the elaborate story of the "ship" He had to go one further and make up an elaborate story of his "abduction".


As sceptical as I may be regarding stories such as this and others, they never fail to fascinate me.

I'm looking for more quality information related to in which to add to this thread.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> It
> 
> 
> It was a good movie..Fire in The Sky.


Thank you for the mention, Becky.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (Nov 8, 2020)

No body has mentioned the multi day disappearance of Travis Walton . The Arizona logger that was reportedly abducted by a spaceship after a day of work in the Arizona mountains.
[/QUOTE]
All these same told and believed the same story, a man's profession often determines his believe and his honesty l
Lumberjacks have wild in them, but  there not know to liars, espeicially all of them telling the same story.
Have never formed a firm opinion, not enough data-you think they may have stretched the truth and left important factors out.


----------



## Mike (Mar 19, 2021)

Anyway, back to Bigfoot or Sasquatch, I found a
short video, it is interesting, but you have probably
seen it before.






Mike


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 19, 2021)

I'm reading a book The Cold Vanish, seeking  the missing in North America's wild lands by Jon Billman.

It is interesting about people that go missing into  National Forrest lands  & remains are not  found.
Then there stories of a 'bear' saved me.
Other  unusual happenings that  makes  you wonder  about Big Foot  real or not.


----------



## Happy Joe (Mar 19, 2021)

Never seen or heard one, no tracks hair, scat etc... can't say they exist or not.  Lots of bear here some cats too, but no bigfeets that I have seen.

i did see some dashcam video out of Russia (I think) that shows... something near the limit of the headlights.





Enjoy!

Edit;
As far as missing people in the forests; they find remains every year or three around here.

Enjoy!


----------



## SetWave (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## chic (Mar 19, 2021)

Mike said:


> You know the saying, "there is no smoke without fire", so the
> fact that there are whispers, is some kind of proof, I doubt
> that anybody dreamed up the idea to start a rumour just to
> get tourists into the areas of National Parks to boost income.
> ...


I wonder if someone had hypertrichosis? Or something like it that made them appear different and the legend just went on as you say. Circuses used to have lots of people with this affliction who could not make a living any other way than to display their abnormality to others for money.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 19, 2021)

For a while back in the late 70s my mom complained about something dragging itself along the house late at night. Not sure what she meant but it scared her.  I would hear someone, back in the woods, slapping a stick on something around 3 AM. It was during the summer with screens in the windows and would wake me up from sound sleep. Never saw a bigfoot creature though. The people living around us were all old people so didn't seem plausible to be one of them.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 19, 2021)

4 years ago living in Louisiana in a wooded area, summer time, went out to sit on our porch.
My daughter in law Teri was with me and soon there was horrible smell, somewhat like a sewer, so we went back inside.

About 10 minutes later my 2 big dogs both pit mixes wanted out so we went out also, they started whining and running in circles, it was the strangest behavior I've ever seen from a dog. We heard loud snapping sounds as if tree branches were being snapped so we headed back in, my dogs beat us to the door and nearly tore the screen door up trying to get back in the house.

Teri said, Bigfoot! I looked up sightings in my area and sure enough a couple of years prior a highway patrolman was on the main highway, 1-1/2 miles from me and reported seeing what he described as being a bigfoot.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 19, 2021)

There are no such entities as Bigfoot and Yeti, the* Mothman* told me so!


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 20, 2021)

What do you get when you cross Bigfoot with a Centipede?


Bigfoot, foot, foot, foot, foot, foot, foot, foot, foot, foot, foot, foot......


----------



## Fyrefox (Mar 20, 2021)

While the vast majority of Bigfoot sightings are misidentifications  or deliberate deceptions, there remain a tantalizing number of cases that can't be explained away for which the truth remains elusive.  I could die happy if one of the great mysteries of our time such as Bigfoot could be solved and scientifically verified...


----------



## Mike (Mar 20, 2021)

Another video, about the "Yeti", this time.

Mike.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 20, 2021)

My favorite. That man can play a sax!


----------



## jerry old (Mar 20, 2021)

Fake, Bigfoot plays drums, everybody know that.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 13, 2021)

Is there anyone here who has ever come across credible footage of a bigfoot/sasquatch or yeti?

My husband is an avid outdoorsman and hunter, and watches all sorts of wildlife videos, etc, and he said not a single video he's ever watched has convinced him that he's seeing the real thing.


----------



## Mike (Jun 13, 2021)

Yet another update.

Mike.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 13, 2021)

Mike said:


> Yet another update.
> 
> Mike.


Myself, I'm still not 100% convinced.

What are your thoughts, Mike?


----------



## jerry old (Jun 13, 2021)

Bigfoot-real or not?
Not sure, but the topic has too much humor to let it die.


----------



## Mike (Jun 13, 2021)

I did say before that there is no smoke without fire!

There has to be something, or there are a lot of people who
think that it is funny to fake it all, but the footprints all seem
to be a uniform size.

But they are illusive, if they are real.

Mike.


----------



## Llynn (Jun 13, 2021)

I grew up in a Wa State logging camp. I spent most of my life through high school in and around the deep woods. Growing up the majority of the people I knew made their living through logging and spent their days in the woods.

In my 75 plus years on this globe I have never  heard anyone claim to have actually seen or heard a bigfoot. I myself have personally never seen or heard a bigfoot.

I'm not a believer.


----------



## jerry old (Jun 13, 2021)

Hmmm, peculiar,  I have three in the back ward right now..;

Aunt Marg: your the investigator here-go find Bigfoot!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 13, 2021)

I watched this whole 1:30 hour movie about Bigfoot and Aliens that claims they are REALLY here. It is quite up to date and gives a perspective that I find fascinating.

"We are not alone in the universe. Alien life is here right now, contacting us in the form of Bigfoot, UFOs, orbs, and other inter-dimensional paranormal phenomena. These experiences are changing human nature as we have known it. Learn how researchers have identified locations where portals are opening to reveal many forms of nonhuman intelligence - intelligent lifeforms that are being kept secret."

 The Bigfoot Alien Connection Revealed


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 13, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Hmmm, peculiar,  I have three in the back ward right now..;
> 
> *Aunt Marg: your the investigator here-go find Bigfoot!*


Only if you'll be my right-hand man, Jerry.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 13, 2021)

Fascinating thread Aunt Marg, have an open mind about aliens and enjoyed the video, but not so sure about Bigfoot.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 13, 2021)

oh boy,,, here we goooooo,,,,


----------



## jerry old (Jun 14, 2021)

So, what happened to the crop circles?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 14, 2021)

jerry old said:


> So, what happened to the crop circles?


You tell us, Jerry.


----------



## jerry old (Jun 14, 2021)

Bigfoot is tired of tramping down crops. 
 He was trying to communicate that humans use circular reasoning, but the damn hippies and yippies
starting making crop circles as a lark
Poor old Bigfoot's 'messages' were lost in the confusion.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 14, 2021)

Why not go to the areas claiming the most sightings and set up a whole bunch of cameras monitoring the area day and night?


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 14, 2021)

rgp said:


> No body has mentioned the multi day disappearance of Travis Walton . The Arizona logger that was reportedly abducted by a spaceship after a day of work in the Arizona mountains.


That movie was on yesterday.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 14, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Bigfoot is tired of tramping down crops.
> He was trying to communicate that humans use circular reasoning, but the damn hippies and yippies
> starting making crop circles as a lark
> Poor old Bigfoot's 'messages' were lost in the confusion.


I knew it, I knew you had inside info on this topic, Jerry!


----------



## jerry old (Jun 14, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I knew it, I knew you had inside info on this topic, Jerry!


Well, i was young and foolish when i was forced into a marriage with a female Bigfoot--so much for 'fooling around.'


----------



## Remy (Jun 14, 2021)

I want Bigfoot to exist. But without real evidence, I don't think they do.


----------

